# My kittens!



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

This is Coco:









And this is Chanel:









They are moggies rescued from a cruelty case and we think they probs have some type of oriental breed in them somewhere, judging by their looks.

What does everyone else think?

(They are 7 months old)
(They are sisters by the way!)


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

awww they are cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful eyes! Very expresssive. Bless. What happened to them prior?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful kitties


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Elena said:


> Beautiful eyes! Very expresssive. Bless. What happened to them prior?


They were removed from a home with many other cats from a woman who was keeping around 10 cats in every room, all squashed in cages and many of them ill. Luckily mine at 3 months old were fine! They had severe diarrhoea which was not being treated but I have since found out they both have food allergies so they're doing fine on prescription food now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they're lovely


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are both gorgeous,


----------

